# Tyne Pedestrian Tunnel - July 2011



## mrdystopia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not get time for a proper explore this weekend so, instead, I thought I would share some photos from a recent visit to the Tyne Pedestrian Tunnel.

Not strictly abandoned but I had somehow lived down the road from this for ten years without ever visiting before so I thought I would take a look. The Pedestrian Tunnel is much more preserved and Victorian than I had imagined and I ended up staying down there for about an hour an a half - much to the bemusement of the occasional passer by, im sure.




















Apologies, I was still getting to grips with HDR when I did this. Your eyes should recover in 3-4 days 




There is something amazingly steampunk and generally awesome about the wooden escelators.













That's enough for now. Have something planned this week which I keep putting off so hope to have another report soon.

MrD


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is the less cantoonified version for those purists amongst you who get all angry about HDR...


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 3, 2011)

*hey*

that looks awesome would go to tyne just to see this to be honest


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 4, 2011)

An interesting explore.

Do you know what's down the trap door in the middle of the last pic?


----------



## kathyms (Aug 4, 2011)

*interesting*

very interesting, id like to see it ........ but now youve b***erd me eyes up lol i cant see anything.truley tho good report.


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great report there hun. Well Done...*wipes eyes of blood :jiggy:


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 4, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> An interesting explore.
> 
> Do you know what's down the trap door in the middle of the last pic?



Not sure. Think it's locked and has CCTV pointing straight at it.


----------



## smiler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks I enjoyed it, I don’t get angry about HDR I just don’t like it.


----------

